# Meetings > Workshops >  Linux & Desktops

## m0bius

Μιάς και βλέπω πολύ κόσμο τελευταία να προσπαθεί να βάλει linux για τις καθημερινές δουλείες του, θα ενδιέφερε κανέναν να κάναμε κάνα fest How to install linux για desktop χρήση; H πιο σωστά How to configure a linux for desktop use?  :: 

Αλλά όχι (k)ubuntu/suse/redhat που τα έχει όλα έτοιμα από default. Κάνα slackware/debian για να δείτε στην ουσία τι πρέπει να αλλαχτεί και γιατί.

----------


## dti

Φυσικά και ενδιαφέρει πιστεύω! 
Και επιβάλλεται μάλλον, για να επέλθει κάποια ισορροπία μετά τα προγραμματισμένα σεμινάρια για mikrotik.  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Φυσικά και ενδιαφέρει 1 καρεκλα για μενα αν το κανεται

----------


## nbaltas

σιγουρα μεσα κ εγω...και οχι μονο για desktop αλλα κ για χρηση server! τιποτα samba δηλαδη και bind dns που δεν σκαμπαζω τιποτα στην κυριολεξια

----------


## koki

Μέσα!

Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο κάτι σε στυλ:
"<<Φέρτε το linux που (νομίζετε ότι) θέλετε να το εγκαταστήσουμε μαζί>> Workshop"

YΓ. Θα βοηθήσω σε ο,τιδήποτε debian based.

----------


## m0bius

> "<<Φέρτε το linux που (*νομίζετε ότι*) θέλετε να το εγκαταστήσουμε μαζί>> Workshop"


Χεχεχε, ναι ναι  ::

----------


## lambrosk

και εμένα μια θέση...  ::   ::

----------


## jstiva

Αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα ασχοληθώ ποτέ με linux ωστόσο η περιέργεια μου κάνει το θέμα του workshop ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον.

Μία θέση και για μένα σίγουρα...

----------


## DotKom

Και εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ..

----------


## vmanolis

Μέσα μέχρι που δεν λέγεται.  ::   ::   ::  
Αυτόν τον καιρό μάλιστα, έχω πάρει ένα έξτρα PC (μεταχειρισμένο Ρ4/1,7) και δοκιμάζω διανομές Linux.  ::  
Mandrake για παράδειγμα μπαίνει με την πρώτη, αλλά Slackware μου έβγαλε το λάδι και τελικά... τίποτα.  ::  
Μια θέση λοιπόν και για εμένα, πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα.  ::

----------


## EOS

μέσα!  ::

----------


## geosia

Παρόλο που χρησιμοποιώ ένα έτοιμο πακέτο, το OpenSuse 10 πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω πως στήνεις ένα Linux βήμα-βήμα π.χ. Debian-Slackware, πάντα εννοείται για desktop χρήση.

Μία θέση λοιπόν και για μένα.

Γιώργος

----------


## dsfak

Μέσα εννοείται κι εγώ ! Όσες φορές και να τα εγκαταστήσεις πάντα χρειάζεται να τα ξαναδείς κι άλλη μια φορα....

----------


## m0bius

Εάν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μπορούμε να έχουμε και κάποιες οθόνες/keyboards και να έρθει όποιος θέλει να κάνουμε installations στα PC τους. 

Θα θέλατε να αναφέρετε τι σας ενδιαφέρει να δείτε καθώς και πού μπορεί να βοηθήσει ο καθένας;

----------


## babisbabis

Ποτε θα γινει αυτο???

----------


## m0bius

> Ποτε θα γινει αυτο???


Σε φάση συζήτησης είμαστε. Δεν έχει κανονιστεί κάτι σίγουρα.

----------


## koki

Από εμένα, μπορώ μετά τις 17/02, κοινώς 19/02 είναι μια καλή ημέρα.

----------


## apoikos

Και εγώ μέσα, για τις ημερομηνίες που είπε η koki  ::  Μπορώ να δείξω και κάποια γενικά πράγματα για Linux (Desktop και μη).

----------


## m0bius

Αμα είναι να το κοιτάξουμε για τις 19 γιατί το Μάρτιο πάω φαντάρος.  ::  Όποιος θέλει και Slackware installations εγώ είμαι εδω  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Φέρτε και κανένα live CD. Είναι σημαντικό να ξέρεις τι πας να βάλεις πριν το βάλεις! (περίπτωση ubuntu)

----------


## jonromero

Παρόμοια φάση είχαμε κάνει και στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά με τα OpenFest (στο δεύτερο ήταν και το AWMN).
Είχε ομιλίες και εγκαταστάσεις.
Και εγώ μέσα εννοείται, για HOW_to_make_a_kickass_Desktop (optimize κτλ κτλ). Else μία καρέκλα να βλέπω και εγώ (μπροστά-μπροστά ε!!!).

----------


## yorgos

Μέσα κι εγώ  ::

----------


## elkos

πότε λέτε για να δούμε μήπως ψηθώ και γυρίσω σε Slack ή Deb από SuS

----------


## SV1EOD

Και για εμένα μία θέση.

----------


## dti

> Φέρτε και κανένα live CD. Είναι σημαντικό να ξέρεις τι πας να βάλεις πριν το βάλεις! (περίπτωση ubuntu)


Στη Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου την Κυριακή μοιράστηκαν από τον Netsailor διπλά αυθεντικά cd's του Ubuntu (live & install).  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

και εγώ μια θέση στα θρανία!!!
Α ρε που ναι εκείνα τα χρόνια...

----------


## Belibem

Μπορω να βοηθήσω για ubuntu αλλά όχι πριν τα μέσα του Μάρτη  ::  Λογικά count me in για το επόμενο  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά θα γίνει κάποιο workshop για το Linux ή όχι ;  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Από εμένα, μπορώ μετά τις 17/02, κοινώς 19/02 είναι μια καλή ημέρα.


koki++  ::  



Μετά από αυτή την ημερομηνία,μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην παρουσίαση και τις εγκαταστάσεις,και επιπλεόν ίσως να βάλω στο πρόγραμμα και το Fedora,αλλά όχι απλά installation,στήσιμο server...  ::

----------


## priestjim

Φυσικά και είμαι μέσα. Προσφέρω σεμινάριο εγκατάστασης και στησίματος slackware ΚΑΙ Dropline GNOME  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Είναι κάτι κανονισμένο για 25 Φλεβάρη στο Σύλλογο;

Κανονίζουμε;

----------


## jonromero

Καλό date ακούγεται.
Μόνο Install θα έχει η και τπτ ομιλίες για OpenSource/Linux προγράμματα, τεχνολογίες κτλ κτλ?

----------


## Wiz

παιδιά επιτρέπεται και για μη μέλη έτσι ? Αν γίνει στις 25 με ενδιαφέρει πολύ. Καλό θα ήταν να γίνει και μία αναφορά στο Network κομμάτι αν υπάρξει χρόνος.

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά με ενδιαφέρει και μένα... κανονίστε μια άλλη ημερομηνία να βολευτούμε όλοι!
Δυστυχώς 25 Φεβ πέφτει πάνω στην ημερομηνία που θα γίνει το workshop για τις υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Wiz

Τελικά θα γίνει παιδία ??? ακυρώθηκε ?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
(ο μικρός microsoftοπληκτος σας παρακαλεί)

----------


## vmanolis

> Παιδιά με ενδιαφέρει και μένα... κανονίστε μια άλλη ημερομηνία να βολευτούμε όλοι!
> Δυστυχώς *25 Φεβ* πέφτει πάνω στην ημερομηνία που θα γίνει το workshop για τις υπηρεσίες.


Εγώ δυστηχώς εκτός του ότι το Σάββατο εκείνο συμμετέχω στην γιορτή του Σχολείου για τα πιτσιρίκια, έχουμε και την αμέσως επόμενη ημέρα το δεύτερο Workshop του Mikrotik, οπότε αν Σάββατο και Κυριακή πήγαινα σε δύο συνολικά meeting του ΑΜΔΑ, μάλλον χλωμό με βλέπω σε... σηζηγικό επίπεδο.  ::

----------


## koki

Οκ 4 Μαρτίου είναι καλά; Ναταφήσω;

----------


## m0bius

Τον Μάρτη υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να μην μπορέσω μιας και μπαίνω φαντάρος. Ας κανονιστεί και βλέπουμε πάντως.

----------


## Wiz

Ενδιαφέρομαι για τις 4 του επόμενου μήνα ( *1*) . Καλό θα ήταν οι linux masters να μας πούνε πια παραλλαγή θα μας δείξουν για να προετοιμαστούμε και απο μόνοι μας - και να μη μας φαίνονται όλα chinese.

----------


## koki

> Τον Μάρτη υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να μην μπορέσω μιας και μπαίνω φαντάρος. Ας κανονιστεί και βλέπουμε πάντως.



 ::  

Δυστυχώς, πότε άλλοτε;

Πάντως όταν καταλήξουμε ας κάνουμε Edit καταλλήλως την πρώτη δημοσίευση.

----------


## m0bius

Ας εκφραστούν και αυτοί που διαχειρίζονται την αίθουσα να μας πούνε πότε μπορούμε.

----------


## ngia

> Οκ 4 Μαρτίου είναι καλά; Ναταφήσω;


να το κλείσουμε για τις 4

----------


## nbaltas

3μερο καθαρης δευτερας ειναι τοτε....μηπως να το ξανασκεφτουμε?

----------


## koki

Δεν ξέρω... τι να πω! 12??? 11???

----------


## vmanolis

> Δεν ξέρω... τι να πω! 12??? 11???


Ψηφίζω για τις *12 του Μάρτη*.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αφου τότε πρέπει να χει το bgp?

----------


## koki

11 τοτε...; ή δεν μας πειράζει η Κ. Δευτέρα;

ΑΡΓΚΛΚΚΑΣΔΛΦΑΚ[email protected]#!$

----------


## Wiz

> 11 τοτε...; ή δεν μας πειράζει η Κ. Δευτέρα;
> 
> ΑΡΓΚΛΚΚΑΣΔΛΦΑΚ[email protected]#!$


βρε παιδιά όπως το πάμε δεν θα γίνει ποτέ ...  ::  . Το πολύ - πολύ να φτιάξουμε και κανένα χαρταετό με τον πιγκουίνο ....

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν βάλε μια ψηφοφορία για Σάββατο 11 Μαρτίου και μια για Κυριακή 5 Μαρτίου (6 Μαρτίου = Κ.Δευτέρα) να δούμε πλήθος...  ::

----------


## koki

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=241840#241840

----------


## Vcore

> Μιάς και βλέπω πολύ κόσμο τελευταία να προσπαθεί να βάλει linux για τις καθημερινές δουλείες του, θα ενδιέφερε κανέναν να κάναμε κάνα fest How to install linux για desktop χρήση; H πιο σωστά How to configure a linux for desktop use? 
> 
> Αλλά όχι (k)ubuntu/suse/redhat που τα έχει όλα έτοιμα από default. Κάνα slackware/debian για να δείτε στην ουσία τι πρέπει να αλλαχτεί και γιατί.


Βάλε και το gentoo Μέσα!!!  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Εκφράζω κι εγώ ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσω όποια σχετική με linux παρουσίαση γίνει, όποτε κι αν γίνει.

----------

